# [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2010)

*[Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ausschlaggebend für die Aufnahme in diesen Thread ist nicht die textliche oder optische Qualität des Reviews, auch nicht die Kompetenz des Verfassers. Wichtig, um in dieser Übersicht zu landen ist vielmehr, dass es sich um ein Individuelles Review handelt, d.h. die Komponenten in den eigenen vier Wänden getestet wurden. Marktübersichten mit nur allgemeinen Floskeln wurden daher außen vor gelassen. Auch Reviews, die nie fertig gestellt wurden (bspw. nur Bilder gepostet) wurden nicht berücksichtigt. 


  Sollte ich ein User-Review übersehen haben wird es natürlich bei entsprechendem Hinweis mit aufgenommen. 


  Auch möchte ich alle User dazu anhalten, bei Lust, Zeit & Spaß am Schreiben, selbst zur Tastatur zu greifen und Reviews zu neu erworbenen Produkten aus dem Sound-Bereich zu verfassen. 

 
 Für mich (und sicher viele andere auch) sind User-Reviews die besten Einblicke und verhelfen am besten zu einer Kaufentscheidung

*Soundkarten*

Asus Xonar DX  (von > Devil-X <) 
Asus Xonar Essence ST vs. Asus Xonar D1 (von a_fire_inside_1988)
 Asus Xonar Essence STX  (von nfsgame)
Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1 (von camo1260)
Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1 vs. Onboard  (von em_be)
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB  (von el barto)
Technik-Vergleich Xonar und X-Fi (von v3rtex)


*PC-Lautsprecher* 

Edifier C2  (von Sahit)
Edifier S530  (von coffeinfreak)
Edifier S730  (von totovo, zenas und KILLTHIS)
Microlab H-200 2.1 (von Malustra)
Microlab FC530U 2.1 (von Malustra)
Teufel  Concept C200 USB (von »EraZeR«)
Teufel Concept E300 (von a_fire_inside_1988)


*HiFi-Lautsprecher* 

Canton AS125 SC Subwoofer  (von Pokerclock)
Canton GLE 490 (von Pokerclock)
ESI nEar 08 Classic (von HAWX)
Kompaktlautsprecher der 100€-Klasse (Behringer MS40, Magnat Monitor Supreme 200, Heco Victa 300)  (von Pokerclock)
KEF iQ7  (von Olstyle)
Mivoc SW 1100A-2 Subwoofer  (von Scholboy)
Mohr KL20 Kompaktlautsprecher (von Rodny)
Nubert NuBox 481  (von Lee)
Teufel  Concept S (von Overlocked)
Teufel Motiv 6  (von evolutionchaos)
[Baubericht] PC-Lautsprecher Selbstbau (von iNsTaBiL)

Lautsprecherbau Vol. 2 (von iNsTaBiL)

*Kopfhörer/Headsets* 

AKG K701  (von a_fire_inside_1988)
AKG K272 HD vs. Denon AH-D2000 (von sync)
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) (von KILLTHIS)
Bose on-Ear vs. Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (von Spieler22)
Klipsch Image S4 (von Sync)
Sennheiser PC 360 (von Rex_800)
Sennheiser PC 360 (von PEG96)
Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset  (von TyPe_X)
Steelseries 7H Headset (von hirschi-94)
Steelseries 7H Headset (von Overclocker06)
Steelseries 7H Headset (von BloodySuicide)
Steelseries 7H Headset (von Batas)
Steelseries 7H Headset (Vergleich zu Medusa NX) (von GW-Player)
 Steelseries Icemat Siberia Headset  (von The Doc)
Steelseries Siberia v2 Full Size USB Headset (von Westfale_09)
Superlux HD681 (von sipsap)
Teufel Aureol Groove (von evolutionchaos)
 Zowie Hammer USB Headset  (von Pietar)


*Verstärker/Receiver/Komplette Systeme* 

AV-Receiver Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S  (von Pokerclock)
Denon PMA-510AE, Denon DCD-510AE, Magnat Monitor 220  (von a_fire_inside_1988)
 KEF iQ5, Technics 1210 MK2, Kenwood KA-5010 (von Grunert)
Klipsch RF 82, Klipsch RW 12D und Denon AVR 1909 (von > Devil-X <)
Kopfhörerverstärkerübersicht (ProJect Headbox II, Head CanAmp, Lehmann Audio Rhinelander) (von PEG96)
Magnat Quantum 603 an Denon PMA-510AE  (von a_fire_inside_1988)
Nubert nuJubilee 35, Nubert nuJubilee AW 35, Denon PMA-710AE, Asus Xonar Essence STX (von B0MB3RPIL0T)
 Sonos Multi Room Music System S5 & Zonebridge (von Chaoswave)
Stereo-Verstärker Kenwood KA-5090  (von nfsgame)


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum (bitte pinnen)*

Du hast vom Devil den Klipsch Test vergessen und beim Kompakttest, könntest du evtl. die getesteten LS aufzählen.

Mal ehrlich, was hätte es dich gekostet noch etwas zu warten oder zumindest bei mir per PN nachzuhaken? Intern hatte ich dazu eine Diskussion angestoßen, die leider etwas untergegangen ist - auch weil ich im Moment so einiges um die Ohren habe, sonst wäre es wohl nicht so weit gekommen. Den Schnellschuss finde ich jetzt nicht so toll, um es mal milde auszudrücken. 

Solche gepinnten Link-Sammlungen sind zwar eine nahe liegende Alternative zu einem Unterforum, aber in der Konsequenz ein Begräbnis für die (richtig guten) Reviews. Im Moment ist es so, dass die Reviews gepinnt sind, die neben schierer Quantität auch inhaltlich und formell mindestens fortgeschrittenen Charakter haben. Dass diese solange gepinnt bleiben (anders in den typischen Hardware-Unterforen) liegt am Produktzyklus, der mal eben 5 Jahre und mehr betragen kann.

Gerade jene Aushängeschilder des Soundforums werden untergehen in der Masse an Reviews und Links. Dann kann man sich wirklich fragen, ob die Arbeit dann noch was Wert ist, wenn sie als Kartei-Leiche endet. So finden zumindest regelmäßig Review-bezogene Diskussionen im Thread statt, die auch dem Review selbst nochmal etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen.

Ich nehme gerne das Beispiel des Watt-Sammelthreads im NT-Forum inkl. der Auflistung. Seit der Erstellung einer dortigen Linksammlung ist die Aktivität im Thread zum erliegen gekommen. Es werden keine Werte aktueller Systeme mehr gepostet. Der Thread ist tot.

Klar ist aber auch, dass ein Unterforum fast den gleichen Effekt geben wird, doch befürchte ist, dass es da auch von administrativer Seite Probleme geben könnte. Dafür ist die schiere Zahl der Reviews wohl leider zu klein.

Ich bin für Lösungsvorschläge offen, aber eine Link-Sammlung halte ich persönlich für tödlich. Es geht im Moment in meinen Augen nicht anders, als zwischen den richtig guten und den mittelmäßigen Reviews zu unterscheiden. Das Ergebnis sind dann eben 7 gepinnte Reviews. Ich kann damit lange leben, zumal wir am Ende nur über Übersichtlichkeit reden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum (bitte pinnen)*

Vielleicht sollte man sich generelle Umstrukturierung für das Forum mal annehmen, um es auch bei den erfahreren Leuten noch attraktiv zu halten.

Ihr beide habt irgendwo Recht, aber was nützen denn die besten und neutralsten Reviews, wenn es keiner mehr liest?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum (bitte pinnen)*



> Du hast vom Devil den Klipsch Test vergessen und beim Kompakttest, könntest du evtl. die getesteten LS aufzählen.



Wird erledigt, danke für die Hinweise.



> Mal ehrlich, was hätte es dich gekostet noch etwas zu warten oder zumindest bei mir per PN nachzuhaken? Intern hatte ich dazu eine Diskussion angestoßen, die leider etwas untergegangen ist - auch weil ich im Moment so einiges um die Ohren habe, sonst wäre es wohl nicht so weit gekommen. Den Schnellschuss finde ich jetzt nicht so toll, um es mal milde auszudrücken.



Gekostet hätte es mich sicher nichts, aber ich hatte auch keinerlei Absicht, dir mit diesem Thread auf den Schlips zu treten. Entschuldige, wenn es diesen Eindruck bei dir erweckt. Ich habe mir lediglich in den letzten Tagen ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie man mal an der Übersicht hier im Forum schrauben könnte und dabei kam mir halt die Idee einer Übersicht über die Reviews die ich dann auch gleich umgesetzt habe.



> Solche gepinnten Link-Sammlungen sind zwar eine nahe liegende Alternative zu einem Unterforum, aber in der Konsequenz ein Begräbnis für die (richtig guten) Reviews.



Das sehe ich eigentlich nicht so, man könnte die wirklich hervorragenden Reviews ja immernoch hervorheben oder gesondert erwähnen.



> Im Moment ist es so, dass die Reviews gepinnt sind, die neben schierer Quantität auch inhaltlich und formell mindestens fortgeschrittenen Charakter haben. Dass diese solange gepinnt bleiben (anders in den typischen Hardware-Unterforen) liegt am Produktzyklus, der mal eben 5 Jahre und mehr betragen kann.



Und genau da sehe ich eine gewisse Problematik. Ich halte bspw. ein Review zum Edifier S530 für den User als sehr wichtig, schließlich tauchen dazu regelmäßig Fragen auf, insofern wäre auch dieses Review pinnens-wert. Ein DT770Pro Review hat mMn ebenfalls die nötige Qualität und auch Relevanz um angepinnt werden zu können. Womit wir dann beim nächsten Problem wären: So werden es immer mehr gepinnte Threads, sodass das "Pinnen" an sich irgendwann keine Hervorhebung mehr wäre.



> Klar ist aber auch, dass ein Unterforum fast den gleichen Effekt geben wird, doch befürchte ist, dass es da auch von administrativer Seite Probleme geben könnte. Dafür ist die schiere Zahl der Reviews wohl leider zu klein.



Sehe ich auch so, weshalb mir die Idee einer Link-Sammlung gekommen ist.



> zumal wir am Ende nur über Übersichtlichkeit reden.



Nüchtern betrachtet schon. Andererseits geht es dabei aber auch um den Anreiz für User, weiterhin Reviews zu verfassen. Wenn man als Review-Autor (ich nehme mich dabei größtenteils raus, ich kann mich pers. über die Frequentierung meiner Reviews nicht beklagen) miterlebt wie der in stundenlanger Arbeit erstellte Thread innerhalb weniger Tage durch den zigsten "Kaufberatung Headset"-Thread auf die 2 oder dritte Seite verschwindet und dem Thread damit fast jede Chance genommen ist, nocheinmal hervor zu kommen, dann kann das den Autor schon ziemlich frusten, und er überlegt es sich beim nächsten Mal kritischer ob er nochmal ein Review verfasst.
Darin sehe ich das eigentliche Problem. Mir persönlich würde viel Fehlen, wenn die Zahl der User-Reviews zurück gehen würde, ich lese sie sehr gern und sie helfen sicher mehr bei der Kaufentscheidung als irgendein anonymer Test in einer Zeitschrift.


----------



## Pravasi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ich sehe da fire auch auf den richtigem Weg und kann im grossen und ganzen seinen Ansatz nur unterstreichen.
Das verschwinden von so vielen kostbaren Reviews in der Versenkung ist echt eine Schande!


----------



## GW-Player (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum (bitte pinnen)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Solche gepinnten Link-Sammlungen sind zwar eine nahe liegende Alternative zu einem Unterforum, aber in der Konsequenz ein Begräbnis für die (richtig guten) Reviews. Im Moment ist es so, dass die Reviews gepinnt sind, die neben schierer Quantität auch inhaltlich und formell mindestens fortgeschrittenen Charakter haben. Dass diese solange gepinnt bleiben (anders in den typischen Hardware-Unterforen) liegt am Produktzyklus, der mal eben 5 Jahre und mehr betragen kann.
> 
> Gerade jene Aushängeschilder des Soundforums werden untergehen in der Masse an Reviews und Links. Dann kann man sich wirklich fragen, ob die Arbeit dann noch was Wert ist, wenn sie als Kartei-Leiche endet. So finden zumindest regelmäßig Review-bezogene Diskussionen im Thread statt, die auch dem Review selbst nochmal etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen.


Ich frag einfach mal, warum dann nicht z.B. die Reviews von AFI zu wirklichen Hi-Fi-Produkten angepinnt wird? Das Review zum E300 wird angepinnt, z.B. das zum K701 nicht. 

Auch das Review zum DT770 Pro wurde nicht angepinnt. Da stimmten, meiner Meinung nach, Quantität und Qualität. 

Aber im Gegensatz dazu wird der Thread zum (möglichen) Treffen angepinnt und ist mittlerweile wohl tot, da es den meisten zu weit weg ist. 

Ich denke, man sollte einen Mittelweg gehen. Die wirklich guten Review sollten weiterhin angepinnt werden und zusätzlich sollte auch diese Übersicht angepinnt bleiben. Dann zollt man den Schreiberlingen der guten Reviews immer noch Achtung, aber die kleinen Reviews gehen nicht unter.


----------



## iceman650 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Naja, ist halt ein Hardware-Forum, kein Hifi-Forum.
Aber mittlerweile glaube ich auch nicht mehr, dass hier irgendetwas auf Reviews gibt, wie auch, es ist sehr subjektiv und viele wissen eben nicht, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem System von Edifier und sagen wir (um ein sehr schönes Review zu erwähnen ) einem System aus 4x KEF iQ5 so eklatant ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ich verstehe eure Punkte und sehe das Dilemma ebenfalls. Was ich noch vorschlagen kann, ist eine Zwischenlösung.

Die fünf besten und in euren Augen nützlichsten Threads im Sound-Forum + diesem Link-Sammelthread werden gepinnt. Vorschläge kommen von euch. Haben sich fünf Favoriten heraus kristallisiert, werde ich diese fünf intern vorschlagen und mir von dieser Seite das OK einholen, vorausgesetzt die Beteiligung ist auch entsprechend da. Wenn hier einem schon Willkür vorgeworfen wird, sollte man Möglichkeiten zum selbst aktiv werden nutzen.

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen, wenn wir wirklich so wenig Wert auf Reviews legen würden, hätte ich kaum so viel Zeit in meine investiert. Ich rede da von mehr als 100h. Sich dann auch noch diverse Unterstellungen anzuhören, ist nicht gerade die feine Art und man sollte sich dann mal überlegen, wer wirklich dem Forum schadet.

Übrigens, dass das Review zum DT770 Pro nicht gepinnt wurde, liegt schlichtweg an der nie eingegangen Frage, ob man es Pinnen könnte. So banal wie es klingt, so wahr ist es. Mangels Zeit hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht mal die Gelegenheit es zu lesen, sonst wäre ich von mir aus schon aktiv geworden.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Hey, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch aber du kennst es ja auch das ewige: 
"Ich suche ein System für 2,50€ möchte Tonnen an Bass und keinesfalls seriöse Lautsprecher, es muss von Logitech oder Bose sein, was ist gut? Ich möchte keinesfalls etwas gebrauchtes, das ist alles schlecht."
Natürlich übertrieben, aber du kennst es ja sicher, die Leute, die nichts hören wollen außer dem was sie eben hören wollen.
Übrigens heißt meine Aussage nicht, dass ich deine Tests nicht auch schon öfters gelesen habe und sie nicht gut fand - ganz im Gegenteil! - Ich habe ja nie jemandem unterstellt, die Tests seien schlecht. - Nur habe ich gesagt (gemeint), dass von vielen kein Wert auf diese gelegt wird.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pravasi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Noch mehr selektieren?
Dann haben wir ja doch die Situation,dass der Sticker immer länger und damit unübersichtlicher und pauschaler wird.
Einige Reviews sind natürlich ganz klar besser,hochwertiger und hilfreicher als andere-klar.
Trotzdem suchen wir aber nach einer Möglichkeit,soviele Reviews wie möglich so vielen Leuten wie möglich so einfach wie möglich zugänglich zu machen.
Eine weitere Handvoll auszuwählen und im Sticker zu adeln,wird diesem Wunsch nicht gerecht. 
Der Rest,welcher von vielen Lesern ja auch als kostbar angesehen wird, würde ja weiterhin in der Versenkung vor sich hinvegetieren.
Ich meine ,das die Mühe der User,welche sich die Arbeit machen für uns so etwas zu schreiben,definitiv einen eigenen Thread verdient!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Hey, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch aber du kennst es ja auch das ewige:
> "Ich suche ein System für 2,50€ möchte Tonnen an Bass und keinesfalls  seriöse Lautsprecher, es muss von Logitech oder Bose sein, was ist gut?  Ich möchte keinesfalls etwas gebrauchtes, das ist alles schlecht."
> Natürlich übertrieben, aber du kennst es ja sicher, die Leute, die nichts hören wollen außer dem was sie eben hören wollen.
> Übrigens heißt meine Aussage nicht, dass ich deine Tests nicht auch  schon öfters gelesen habe und sie nicht gut fand - ganz im Gegenteil! -  Ich habe ja nie jemandem unterstellt, die Tests seien schlecht. - Nur  habe ich gesagt (gemeint), dass von vielen kein Wert auf diese gelegt  wird.
> ...



Auf dich haben sich meine Worte auch eher weniger bezogen. Da gab es andere Adressaten. 

Ich kenne die sich wiederholenden Fragen, doch kann man das kaum verhindern. Jeder bekommt hier seine Beratung, zumal sich im Detail immer Unterschiede auftun (Beispiel Raumverhältnisse und subjektive Klangpräferenzen). Ich hatte zu meiner Anfangszeit als Mod, auch deine Einstellung, habe aber mit der Zeit gelernt, dass die pauschale Verweis-Welle auf andere Threads nichts bringt. Weder dem TE, noch dem Unterforum selbst. Es mag den alten Hasen missfallen, doch kann ich hier immer wieder nur betonen, wenn Inhalte fehlen, soll man selbst für welche sorgen. Reviews sind da nur eine Methode für. Man braucht nur etwas Motivation. Immer noch besser als meckern, aber nie selbst für Inhalte sorgen.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Noch mehr selektieren?
> Dann haben wir ja doch die Situation,dass der Sticker immer länger und damit unübersichtlicher und pauschaler wird.
> 
> Der Rest,welcher von vielen Lesern ja auch als kostbar angesehen wird,  würde ja weiterhin in der Versenkung vor sich hinvegetieren.
> Ich meine ,das die Mühe der User,welche sich die Arbeit machen für uns  so etwas zu schreiben,definitiv einen eigenen Thread verdient!



Mich falsch verstanden? Bei meinem Vorschlag wird es nie mehr als 6 gepinnte Threads geben. Die Sticker werden nicht länger. Mein Ziel ist es die wirklich sehr guten Reviews am Leben zu erhalten und gleichzeitig Ansporn zu geben, dass so ein sehr gutes Review auszusehen hat und jene in der breiten Maße nicht untergehen zu lassen, wie es in einem Review-Sammelthread passieren wird (siehe NT-Forum).

Mir ist nun mal Qualität wichtiger als Masse.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Wenn du ne Frau wärst,dann würd ich jetzt fragen,ob du eigentlich überall so eng bist.
Ich kann nicht ganz einsehen,warum die weniger guten Reviews auf kosten der besseren Reviews praktisch verschwinden sollen.  Auch die B-Ware würde nämlich hier seine Abnehmer finden und als Anlaufstelle wunderbar ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Qualität vor Quantität?-dann kannst du hier aber so richtig dichtmachen...
Ich kann auch echt nicht erkennen,weshalb in einem extra Thread  die Top-Reviews untergehen sollten? 
Auch dort könnte man sie ja nach oben stellen und irgendwie hervorheben. Trotzdem hätte man dann alles zusammen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Da hab ich ja was losgetreten  das war nun eigentlich garnicht meine Absicht, ich wollte nur für etwas mehr Übersicht sorgen und auch die älteren Reviews mal wieder etwas mehr ins Rampenlicht stellen.

Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass die Diskussion wieder auf eine objektivere Ebene zurück kehrt, denn eine Diskussion über willkürliche Mods und Meckern-Aber-Nichts-Tun-User hilft keinem weiter sondern verdirbt nur das Diskussionsklima.

Was die Auswahl von "fünf besten" angeht muss ich eher der Argumentation von Pravasi folgen, auch wenn ich deine Argumentation, Pokerclock, nachvollziehen kann. Ihr geht halt von zwei unterschiedlichen Standpunkten heran. Der eine wünscht sich vor allem Qualität, der andere vor allem Quantität.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass einem viele Reviews (auch wenn sie nicht die absolute Top-Qualität haben) dem interessierten User mehr bringen als wenige wirkliche Spitzen-Reviews. Man schreibt so ein Review vor allem aus dem Grund, um ein Produkt vorzustellen und seine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit den Leuten zu zeigen, damit sie sich für oder gegen das vorgestellte Produkt entscheiden können. Für einen User, der nun nach z.B. einem Headset sucht ist es imho nützlicher wenn er sich Reviews zu mehreren Headsets durchlesen kann, die vielleicht nicht alle ein absolutes Top-Niveau haben. Er kann sich daraus aber letztendlich eine Quintessenz ziehen und im Vergleich subjektive Faktoren besser herausfiltern. Hat er dagegen nur ein Review zu einem bestimmten Headset, welches aber hervorragend verfasst ist, hat er erstmal nur einen Ansatzpunkt für seine Entscheidung. Bei der Kaufentscheidung hilft das dann nicht viel.

Wenn ich jetzt von meiner persönlichen Meinung ausgänge würde ich spontan folgende Reviews als die qualitative Top-5 einordnen:

- Asus Xonar DX
- Canton GLE490
- Canton AS-125
- Kompakt-LS bis 100€
- AKG K701

Wenn man sich dann aber die Frage nach der Relevanz für das PCGHX-Sound-Forum stellt müsste man die Top-5 wieder anders auswählen. Denn ein Review, und sei es noch so hervorragend ausgearbeitet, zu einem HiFi-Lautsprecher mittleren Budgets geht halt doch an einem großen Teil der Leserschaft vorbei. Die meisten interessieren ja nun doch eher für die alltäglichen Teufel- und Edifier-Systeme, oder wenn es uns gelingt, sie von den Vorteilen von Stereo im niedrigen Budget zu überzeugen, sind da die Kompakten bis 100€ wichtig.
Da blieben dann also noch 2 relevante Reviews in den oben gelisteten Top5 übrig, die für die Großzahl der Leserschaft auch hilfreich ist. Eine Canton GLE490 oder einen AKG K701 leisten sich nunmal nur wenige, wenngleich es trotzdem natürlich auch viel Spaß macht in gut geschriebenen und aufgearbeiteten Reviews zu lesen.

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich hoffe, es ist verständlich was ich damit sagen möchte.

Eine Hervorhebung (mittels Fett-Druck, opischer Abgrenzung durch eigenen Absatz, rotem Ausrufezeichen oder was auch immer) fände ich persönlich da völlig ausreichend. Über eine solche "Auszeichnung" könnte dann ja hier in diesem Thread vorab immer beraten werden (auch wenn ich so ein vorgehen auch eher für suboptimal halte, es ist jetzt erstmal meine erste Idee dazu).

So viel jetzt erstmal von mir dazu...
Nebenbei bemerkt muss ich sagen, dass ich Pokerclocks umgang mit der Thematik jetzt für sehr löblich halte. Er geht das Problem mit uns Usern zusammen an, gibt seine Vorschläge ab, erbittet Feedback von uns.
Das spricht nicht gerade für eine Mod-Willkür.

Keep Smiling!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Qualität vor Quantität?-dann kannst du hier aber so richtig dichtmachen...
> Ich kann auch echt nicht erkennen,weshalb in einem extra Thread  die Top-Reviews untergehen sollten?



Es ist schon ziemlich grotesk, was ich hier lesen muss. Nahezu täglich bin ich in unterschiedlichen Bereichen im Forum mit den Vorwürfen konfrontiert, dass die Qualität im Forum und der Main-Webseite massiv nachlässt, und hier werden dann tatsächlich Forderungen laut, Quantität zu unterstützen und (faktisch) gar keine Differenzierung mehr vorzunehmen.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Eine Hervorhebung (mittels Fett-Druck, opischer Abgrenzung durch eigenen Absatz, rotem Ausrufezeichen oder was auch immer) fände ich persönlich da völlig ausreichend. Über eine solche "Auszeichnung" könnte dann ja hier in diesem Thread vorab immer beraten werden (auch wenn ich so ein vorgehen auch eher für suboptimal halte, es ist jetzt erstmal meine erste Idee dazu).



Da helfen auch keine Hervorhebungen im Thread, wenn der Thread selbst  kaum besucht wird. Es ist ja nicht so als würde ich dort etwas noch nie  da gewesenes orakeln. Es ist passiert und dort wird es nochmal  passieren.

Und Reviews schreiben - geschweige denn aus eigenen Mitteln Testsamples  finanzieren - will niemand für eine Karteiablage oder die Google-Suchmaske. Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Wie wäre es denn 2-gleisig zu fahren?
Im Sticker einige "Premiumtest" und eine Linksammlung aller Reviews ebenfalls im Sticker darunter? Diese hätten dann vieleicht nicht den gleichen Stellenwert,wären aber für alle gut erreichbar. 

Es geht mir hier durchaus um Qualität.
Vieleicht um eine andere Form, als wie sie dir vorschwebt,nämlich mit mehr Bandbreite,sozusagen.
Wenn man nur die Sahnehäubchen abschöpft,dann bleibt halt meiner Meinung nachzu wenig über für den Rest der User.
Uns so traurig es klingt: Diese grossartigen Spitzenreviews sind eine definitive Bereicherung für dieses Forum und ich freue mich immer total darüber! Das sind Kostbarkeiten die auf gar keinen Fall untergehen dürfen.
Aber für die Mehrheit der Nutzer sind nun einmal  Medusa und Konsorten von grösserer Relevanz.
In der Gesamtheit nützt es den Leuten hier mehr,breitgefächerte Reviews zur Verfügung zu haben,auch wenn sie 2-3 klassig sind...
Und eigentlich hab ich auch keine Zweifel,dass man da ne Lösung findet die allen gerecht wird und wo niemand drunter zu leiden hat.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Da helfen auch keine Hervorhebungen im Thread, wenn der Thread selbst kaum besucht wird.


 Ich wüsste jetzt aber keinen Grund, warum eine Review-Übersicht seltener besucht werden sollte als ein Review welches für sich steht.



> Und Reviews schreiben - geschweige denn aus eigenen Mitteln Testsamples finanzieren - will niemand für eine Karteiablage oder die Google-Suchmaske. Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Eben, das will niemand, der sich die Arbeit macht. Aber genau das passiert leider mit ungepinnten Reviews nach kurzer Zeit. (siehe Review zum Senni PC360, Nubert nuJubilee 35, Beyer DT770 Pro). Die sind nun irgendwo in den Tiefen verschwunden und werden nie wieder gefunden, es sei denn jemand sucht mal explizit danach.



> Wie wäre es denn 2-gleisig zu fahren?
> Im Sticker einige "Premiumtest" und eine Linksammlung aller Reviews  ebenfalls im Sticker darunter? Diese hätten dann vieleicht nicht den  gleichen Stellenwert,wären aber für alle gut erreichbar.


Wäre nurnoch festzustellen, was nun Premiumtests werden? Die, mit der besten Qualität (viele Bilder, viel ausführlicher Text, großer Testaufwand) oder die mit der besten Relevanz (PC-Systeme, Headsets)...

Wichtiger für den User, der hier rein kommt um sich rat zu suchen, sind mMn die Reviews und Tests zu PC-Lautsprechern und Headsets. Die ordentlichen HiFi-Reviews hätten es mMn aber von der Qualität her mehr verdient, da in den HiFi-Reviews meist doch mehr Arbeit und Herzblut steckt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Man sollte sich doch erstmal fragen, ob neue Reviews überhaupt noch sinnvoll sind, in den letzten Monaten ist die Aktivität hier enrom zurückgegangen, aus einem guten Berartungsforum ist nur noch in Schatten übrig - leider. Man muss das Forum auch für Erfahrerene Leute wieder attraktiv machen, es ist kein Selbstläufer mehr.

Und a-f-i´s Weg ist der Richtige, sonst wird die ganze Linksammlung dr jetzt gepinnten einfach nur durcheinander, und die ganze Fragerei wegen,, Brauch ich bei digitalem Wege eine Soka?" zeigen doch, dass die gepinnten Threads auch keinen Sinn mehr haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Man sollte sich doch erstmal fragen, ob neue Reviews überhaupt noch sinnvoll sind, in den letzten Monaten ist die Aktivität hier enrom zurückgegangen, aus einem guten Berartungsforum ist nur noch in Schatten übrig - leider. Man muss das Forum auch für Erfahrerene Leute wieder attraktiv machen, es ist kein Selbstläufer mehr.



Ziemlich dicker Widerspruch in der Aussage. Warum Forum fördernde Inhalte vorenthalten, wenn man meint, dass zu wenig Inhalte vorhanden wären? Was wären denn Möglichkeiten um das Forum "attraktiver zu machen"? Eine formale (am Ende destruktive) Umgruppierung von Reviews wird wohl kaum der Heilbringer sein (davon abgesehen, siehst du ein vermeintliches Problem, was so erheblich wie von dir dargestellt, nicht sein kann).

Wo bleibt eigentlich dein angekündigtes Review? Bisher habe ich noch nichts gesehen, weder hier noch sonst wo. 

Um mal zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen. Soll es jetzt wirklich so aussehen, dass nur noch der Review-Thread angepinnt ist, oder sollen noch andere Threads gepinnt bleiben?


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Du kannst es gerne drehen, wie du es für sinnvoll hälst. 

Ein Review soll ich machen, was dann auch in der Versenkung verschindet wäre, wie das von a-fi- und anderen? Welches auch gar nicht in so ein Forum passt? 

Der Thread mit der Reviewübersicht soll gepinnt werden, meiner Meinung nach.

PS: mit attraktiv machen meine ich die erneute Zusammenlegung von der ganzen Sound-Sparte ohne eine unsinnige Unteilung zw. Hifi und Heimkino.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Um mal zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen. Soll es jetzt wirklich so aussehen, dass nur noch der Review-Thread angepinnt ist, oder sollen noch andere Threads gepinnt bleiben?



Ich fände es am sinnvollsten die Reviews alle gemeinsam über die Linksammlung erreichbar zu machen. Damit werden auch keine Reviews bevorzugt oder benachteiligt.
Weiterhin gepinnt bleiben sollten aber andere wichtige Threads wie der zum PCGHX-Sound-Forum-Treffen, oder das FAQ/Anfängerthread.

Nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Overclocker06 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Ich fände es am sinnvollsten die Reviews alle gemeinsam über die Linksammlung erreichbar zu machen. Damit werden auch keine Reviews bevorzugt oder benachteiligt.
> Weiterhin gepinnt bleiben sollten aber andere wichtige Threads wie der zum PCGHX-Sound-Forum-Treffen, oder das FAQ/Anfängerthread.



So würde ich das auch machen, besonders gute Reviews könnten doch beispielsweise ein Thema im Unterforum "Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Testartikel" erhalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Man sollte sich doch erstmal fragen, ob neue Reviews überhaupt noch sinnvoll sind, in den letzten Monaten ist die Aktivität hier enrom zurückgegangen, aus einem guten Berartungsforum ist nur noch in Schatten übrig - leider. Man muss das Forum auch für Erfahrerene Leute wieder attraktiv machen, es ist kein Selbstläufer mehr.



Ich hab zwar nicht wirklich viel Zeit für dieses Unterforum übrig, aber eins sollte allgemein gelten:
Man kann ein Beratungsforum nicht für Leute interessant machen, die schon alles wissen. Entweder es findet sich eine Reihe dieser Leute, die gerne miteinander diskutieren, oder das Forum beschränkt sich auf die Weitergabe von Wissen von oben nach unten (wenn denn irgend ein "oben" daran Interesse hat). Soweit ich die Beteiligung hier sehe, mangelt es jedenfalls nicht an Nachfrage bezüglich Unterstützung. (*hust*  )


Bezüglich der Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads könnte ich mein Vorgehen aus dem Wakübereich anbringen:

- Neue (gute) Reviews werden angepinnt
- nach zwei Monaten und einem Monat ohne neue Beiträge werden sie abgepinnt und zentral verlinkt (im Wakübereich im Guide)

Auf die Art haben alle, die wenigstens gelegentlich ins Forum reinschauen, eine Chance, gute Reviews zu bemerken und wer sowieso nur reinguckt, weil er eine bestimmte Information sucht, der greift i.d.R. auch direkt auf "Linkliste", "FAQ",... Threads zu, ehe er sich mit Suchfunktion rumärgert.
Will nicht beurteilen ob das gut funktioniert, aber bislang hat sich noch niemand beschwert und man hat keine 8 angepinnten Threads, die z.T. seit über 5 Monaten niemandem ein Kommentar wert waren.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Bezüglich der Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads könnte ich mein Vorgehen aus dem Wakübereich anbringen:
> 
> - Neue (gute) Reviews werden angepinnt
> - nach zwei Monaten und einem Monat ohne neue Beiträge werden sie abgepinnt und zentral verlinkt (im Wakübereich im Guide)
> ...



Das halte ich für einen ziemlich guten Vorschlag. So bekommt jedes frische Review anfangs die Aufmerksamkeit, die es verdient, bleibt aber auch später noch leicht zu erreichen.

Ich bin dafür!



> Man kann ein Beratungsforum nicht für Leute interessant machen, die schon alles wissen. Entweder es findet sich eine Reihe dieser Leute, die gerne miteinander diskutieren, oder das Forum beschränkt sich auf die Weitergabe von Wissen von oben nach unten (wenn denn irgend ein "oben" daran Interesse hat). Soweit ich die Beteiligung hier sehe, mangelt es jedenfalls nicht an Nachfrage bezüglich Unterstützung. (*hust* )



Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich dieses Forum nicht nur auf eine Beratungsfunktion beschränkt. Es sollte hier auch mehr über "gehobenere" Themen gefachsimpelt werden, einige Themen wie Loudness-War, Selfmade-Mucke, der Bilderthread, der Schallplatten-Thread finden ja auch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig anklang. Ich muss sagen, dass mir bei solchen Themen das Diskussionsklima hier sehr viel besser gefällt als im HiFi-Forum wo es doch um einiges abgehobener zugeht.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Kaufberatung und Problemlösung natürlich auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil dieses Sub-Forums.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



Overclocker06 schrieb:


> So würde ich das auch machen, besonders gute Reviews könnten doch beispielsweise ein Thema im Unterforum "Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Testartikel" erhalten.



Dieses Unterforum ist - ohne jetzt die Qualität der dortigen (kopierten) Threads zu schmälern - ein gutes Beispiel für ein Ghetto. 

Ich mache es gerne an Zahlen fest. Man wird dort meinen Test zu den GLE490 finden: 

Thread in Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Testartikel: 6.000 Hits

Thread im Soundforum: 23.600 Hits

Nicht, dass ich auf Hits etwas gebe, aber es zeigt die Wirkung, wenn ein Artikel etwas im Abseits sein Dasein fristet.

Ruyvens Idee ist durchaus vorstellbar. Wenngleich man gerade im Falle von Tests bei Hifi-Artikeln die Produktlebensdauer auf dem Markt nicht mit der von Gehäusen und Wakü vergleichen kann. Nur weil fünf Monate nichts passiert ist, heißt das nicht, dass das Thema nicht mehr interessant ist. Da sollten wir evtl. andere Zeitspannen einplanen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann aber damit leben. Wir sehen dann zu, dass nicht mehr als vier Threads gepinnt sind (inkl. dem Review-Sammelthread).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Man könnte den Zeitrahmen auch flexibel wählen und z.B. immer 4 Reviews gepinnt haben. (Bei der Gesamthreadzahl muss man Spielraum lassen, gibt ja nicht nur Reviews, die man anpinnen kann)
Allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen: Ich hab in den letzten 11 Jahren 0 Gehäuse, 0 CPU-Wasserkühler, 0 Pumpen, 1 Lautsprechersystem und 2 Soundkarten in Rente geschickt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Dieses Unterforum ist - ohne jetzt die Qualität der dortigen (kopierten) Threads zu schmälern - ein gutes Beispiel für ein Ghetto.
> 
> Ich mache es gerne an Zahlen fest. Man wird dort meinen Test zu den GLE490 finden:
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht, abseits des themenbezogenen Forums werden die Reviews wohl sehr viel weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.

Eine variable Zeitspanne wie sie ruyven vorschlägt ist eine gute Lösung der ich mich anschließen möchte, daher mein Vorschlag:

Gepinnt werden die Review-Übersicht sowie die drei jeweils aktuellsten Reviews. Kommt ein neues Review hinzu, wird das älteste gepinnte Review "entpinnt".
Andere gepinnte Threads bleiben davon unberühert und werden solange gepinnt wie sie relevant fürs Forum sind (siehe Forums-Treffen-Thread und Anfängerguide).



> Allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen: Ich hab in den letzten 11 Jahren 0 Gehäuse, 0 CPU-Wasserkühler, 0 Pumpen, 1 Lautsprechersystem und 2 Soundkarten in Rente geschickt



Was war es denn für ein Lautsprechersystem? Man darf natürlich die Qualität nicht außer acht lassen, ein Logitech-System bspw. hält sicher keine 10 Jahre durch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Genaugenommen ist es ein eher schlechtes Creative/Cambridge Soundworks FPS1800. Aber da sich die Hersteller irgendwie beharlich weigern, ein System auf den Markt zu bringen, dass einfach nur sauber klingt (und stattdessen wahlweise mit vielen Anschlüssen, stromabhängigen Steuerungen, fetten Bässen, hoher Pegelfestigkeit, Design,... punkten, was mir alles nichts nützt z.T. sogar stört), hab ich bis heute keine überzeugende Ablöse gefunden 

(wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss: Was ich bislang von Logitech gehört habe, klang auch in der 200-300€ Preisklasse unausgewogener, als diese 160DM Gurke. Siehe "fetter Bass"...)


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Gut, dann lasst uns mal Vorschläge sammeln.

Zu dem Soundforum-Treffen. Im Moment scheint im aktuellen Thread zur Anmeldung noch nicht viel los zu sein. Mein Vorschlag wäre den Thread zu pinnen, wenn es 6 Wochen vor dem anberaumten Termin haben. Also Ende Januar.

Meine Vorschläge wären:

Review-Sammelthread (Standard)
How-To Anfängerguide (Standard soweit der aktuell gehalten wird)

Vier Reviews:
Canton GLE 490 + AS 125 (werde den Test des AS125 in den Thread vom GLE490 Test integrieren)
Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse
Einer der Xonar Soundkarten Tests
AKG K701

Dann hätten wir sechs Pins, statt acht. Ist halt sehr schwer da einen ausgewogenen Mittelweg zu finden. Wir müssen da auch mal gucken, wie die Lesertests werden.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ich persönlich halte Pokerclocks Vorschlag für sehr gut, immerhin ist mit dem Review-Sammelthread schonmal einiges aus der Versenkung geholt worden und ich habe einen Haufen Reviews gefunden, die ich nicht einmal kannte. Von daher gibt es für meine Wenigkeit keine Nachteile, sondern nur Vorteile. Und ich glaube, das geht vielen anderen auch so.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



> Meine Vorschläge wären:
> 
> Review-Sammelthread (Standard)
> How-To Anfängerguide (Standard soweit der aktuell gehalten wird)
> ...



Damit wäre ichsoweit einverstanden. Noch eine Frage dazu: wärst du auch dafür die gepinnten Reviews dann zugunst neuerer guter Reviews auch wieder zu ändern? Soll heißen, wenn ein neues wirklich gutes Review z.B. zu einem Standlautsprecher, dass dan gegen das Review zur Canton zu tauschen, oder wenn ein neues gutes Review zu einem anderen KH rauskommt, dafür dann bspw. das AKG-Review rauszuschmeißen?
Oder willst du diese 4 Reviews vorerst fest haben?



> immerhin ist mit dem Review-Sammelthread schonmal einiges aus der Versenkung geholt worden und ich habe einen Haufen Reviews gefunden, die ich nicht einmal kannte.



Ging mir genauso als ich das Forum durchstöbert habe, da sind ein paar echte Perlen zum Vorschein gekommen, die ich vorher noch nie gelesen, oder wenn, dann nur mal überflogen hatte.

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass nun mit der Sammelliste wieder ein bisschen mehr Anreiz zur Veröffentlichung neuer Reviews herrscht. Es muss dabei ja auch nicht immer um Top-Produkte gehen, auch ein Review zu einem Logitech X-530 wäre mal interessant.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Der letzte Pokerclock-Vorschlag klingt gut . Ich wäre jetzt mal ganz uneigennütig dafür das der DX-Test und nicht mein STX-Test angepinnt wird, da die DX einfach in der "bürgerlicheren Preisklasse" liegt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Jetzt kommt endlich Schwung rein.

Pokerclocks Vorschlag klingt schon sehr gut. Nun noch mal zu meiner Idee, die Kategorien Sound + Hi-Fi mit Heimkino, Audio- und Video-Player, UE zusammenzulegen. So kommt es zur Zeit ja rüber, als wären die normalen PC-User bzw. die Hi-Fi (Stereo) Gemeinschaft eine andere Sorte als Heim-Cineasten. Mit der Zusammenlegung würde man das wieder attraktiv halten und auch Heimkinouser wieder bei "high-fidelen" Themen mitmischen.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Den Vorschlag von Devil-X finde ich übrigens sehr gut, warum das jemals getrennt wurde ist mir sowieso schleierhaft  

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Also eine einfache Zusammenlegung beider Foren fände ich jetzt nicht so gut, da für mein Empfinden PC-Sound und Heimkino thematisch doch zu weit auseinander liegen. Besser fände ich es, wenn man die HiFi-Thematik hier vom PC-Sound-Bereich abkoppelt und mit in das Heimkino-Forum integriert, sodass wir dann ein PC-Sound-Forum und ein Heimkino- + HiFi-Forum hätten. Das wäre mMn eine sinnvollere Struktur. Aber das wäre natürlich eine ziemlich große Umstrukturierung, die mit viel Arbeit verbunden ist und sollte daher nicht unüberlegt erfolgen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage dazu: wärst du auch dafür die gepinnten Reviews dann zugunst neuerer guter Reviews auch wieder zu ändern? Soll heißen, wenn ein neues wirklich gutes Review z.B. zu einem Standlautsprecher, dass dan gegen das Review zur Canton zu tauschen, oder wenn ein neues gutes Review zu einem anderen KH rauskommt, dafür dann bspw. das AKG-Review rauszuschmeißen?



Wir können das so machen. Um fair zu bleiben sollte man (vielleicht hier im Thread) Vorschläge unterbreiten und darüber diskutieren, was neu gepinnt werden soll und was dafür entpinnt wird.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag von Devil-X finde ich übrigens sehr gut, warum das jemals getrennt wurde ist mir sowieso schleierhaft
> 
> Mfg, ice



Erstmal bringen wir das Thema Reviews in trockene Tücher, danach sehen wir mal weiter. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Mitte 2009 der Hifi-Sound in den ehemaligen Bereich des reinen PC-Sounds integriert wurde. Das Problem, was sich damals gestellt hat, war die Multimedia-Seite jenes Bereichs, der nicht in den typischen "Hardware-Bereich" gepasst hat und umgekehrt der Hardware-Bereich (vor allem Soundkarten) der nicht in den Multimedia-Bereich gepasst hat. Man beachte mal auf der Startseite die Kategorien. Jemand wollte eine neue Soundkarte (und das waren viele) zu seinen Hifi-Lautsprechern und schwupps gab es eine Mischung dieser beiden Foren.

Die damalige teilweise Trennung erfolgte nach der Maßgabe (um es mal mit einem Zitat eines ehemaligen Kollegen treffend zu formulieren): "es geht um eine trennung von "sachen die klingen" und "sachen zum anschauen".

Hifi findet man unter > Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen

Heimkino unter > Multimedia

Ich befürchte eine Zusammenlegung, würde zu einem Widerspruch in der Kategorieaufteilung führen. Ich bin für Vorschläge offen, wie man das lösen kann, ohne gleich das ganze Forum umzukrempeln. In der Vergangenheit hat sich gezeigt, dass sich immer wieder wenn dann im PC-Sound-Forum die Hifi-Leute getummelt haben. Das war dann auch ein Grun, warum das ganze Hifi-Zeug dort rüber gewandert ist.

Davon abgesehen könnte es schnell passieren, dass das Soundforum überschwemmt wird von Anfragen über neuer TV's, Sat-Receiver etc. Ich persönliche empfinde die Trennung nach dem oben zitierten Prinzip nützlich und notwendig für die Übersicht. Ansonsten geht es uns so wie den großen Foren, wo in einem Meer von TV-Beratungen mal ein Sound-Thread auftaucht bzw. sich alles auf die großen Diskussionsthreads konzentriert, was für eine zielgerichtete Suche natürlich auch nutzlos ist. 

Und nur mal so nebenbei. Das HK-Forum hat sich in den letzten Monaten stark entwickelt, was Besucherzahlen angeht. Der hätte seine Eigenständigkeit verdient.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Da war ich ein paar Stunden Geld verdienen und hier ist richtig was passiert.
Ich persönlich begrüsse mal die Entwicklung die das ganze hier im Moment nimmt. Hab ich ja eh gewusst.
Das die Premiumreviews bevorzugt,das heisst seperat positioniert werden,halte ich für absolut angemessen.Da sind ja auch Schmuckstücke bei,die ruhig etwas heller beleuchtet werden dürfen als andere. Ob und wann man diese dann zur Linksammlung verschiebt, sollte m.M. nach ruhig individuell entschieden werden. Man brauch ja nicht  unbedingt immer alles schon im Vorraus festzulegen. Ausserdem sichert ein gesundes Mass an Wilkür auch die Handlungsfähigkeit...Hauptsache ist ja,das auch die anderen Beiträge einen entsprechenden Platz finden.
Das Heimkino würd ich auch lieber weiterhin beim Heimkino sehen,eben aus den von Pockerclock angeführten Gründen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

So, ich habe dann mal etwas ge- und entpinnt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ich danke dir Poker und hoffe, dass mit der neuen Review-Regelung erstmal alle soweit glücklich sind. Ich finde es so wie es jetzt ist auf jeden Fall besser als vorher, da mehr Übersicht herrscht und die älteren Reviews schneller aufzufinden sind.

Habe die neuen Steelseries 7H-Reviews mit in die Liste genommen.

Wird ein zweites Review zur Xonar Essence (ST) gewünscht? Ich werde sie an meinem K701 und an meiner HiFi-Anlage gegen meine Xonar D1 antreten lassen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Oh, danke, dass mein Review aufgenommen wurde.

Wollte ich nur mal so anmerken. *G*


----------



## PEG96 (28. August 2011)

Mein kleiner Vergleich und Infotext zu KHV's wurde nicht aufgenommen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Sorry, wenn ich was übersehe, einfach ne PN an mich mit Link zum Thread, dann werd ichs so schnell wie möglich updaten.

EDIT: habs mit reingenommen.


----------



## Malustra (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Hätte hier was neues 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/291224-review-microlab-fc530u-2-1-lautsprecher.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/291228-review-microlab-h-200-2-1-lautsprecher.html


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

Ich suche einen Review zu AVRs...


----------



## TheOpenfield (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum*

[Review] AntLion Audio ModMic Wireless


----------

